# Vitamin B and Dreams



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Does vitamin B give anyone else vivid intense dreams?? Nightmares are a chronic problem for me but lately it has gotten worse. I am wondering if vitamin B is part of the problem. :?


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, vitamin B is known to make dreams more vivid. It also can induce dreaming more often. It's a pretty common side effect.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the only thing that really makes my dreams bad is cheese...


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

that's odd about vit b making you dream more and have more vivid dreams....why would that be?


----------



## bright23 (Jun 6, 2005)

I've been taking vitamin B for a month and no noticeable change in my dreaming.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

The things that seem to change the mood of my dreams are alcohol and SSRI's. I wouldn't think a vitamin would do such a thing.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

It's proven that b vitamins make dreams more vivid. I forget which actual vitamin it is but they tell you on a few sites not to take it at night to avoid vivid dreams.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont why but it does happen. There is the link between having vivd dreams with SSRI's. It might have to do with the way that serotin lvls are increased while on both of them.


----------



## anti-anti depressants (Jul 22, 2005)

Personally I dont think Vit B contribute to more vivid dreams. SSRI's definately do. Makes me feel as if I have'nt been sleeping at all as they feel so real. Now before I go to bed I can even tell myself what I would like to dream about!! Swedish Blondes etc..


----------



## subtlerobot (Oct 15, 2005)

anti-anti depressants said:


> Personally I dont think Vit B contribute to more vivid dreams. SSRI's definately do. Makes me feel as if I have'nt been sleeping at all as they feel so real. Now before I go to bed I can even tell myself what I would like to dream about!! Swedish Blondes etc..


lucid dreaming... good stuff


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

That's interesting cause when I started taking vitamin b's and a few other vitamins I noticed my dreams got a little more vivid....sometimes good and sometimes bad.

Plus that was the time when my DP/DR and depression and anxiety were at there worst, but now 5 to 6 months laters, my dreams have tamed down alot as well as the DP/DR, Anxiety, and Depression.


----------



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

A doctor who is also my cousin, told me that vitamin b3 called nicotinamide is related to nicotine, i forget the words he used but he basicly ment in a way we wont realise or wont even understand.

so its a long shot but i do know nicotine can induce vivid dreams, so just maybe vitamin b3 can too? i will have to ask him next time im lucky enough for him to call me.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Ive asked my dr. about this and she said yes it does cause vivid dreaming.


----------



## willswapforcancer (Dec 18, 2005)

well that sucks, i hate vivid dreams, i just looked it up and it says "if taken close to bed time"

then again i also read that choline makes your dreams more easy to remember, but i never exprienced that when taking it.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, there is my answer. For the past month I have been taking Vitamin B,C,E pills. I was having really messed up / vivid dreams.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

To everyone, 
The B-vitamins are used, along with amino acids, to synthesize all of your neurotransmitters. When you increase your B's, you increase your brain's activity. B-12 and B-6 are especially necessary for a sound sleep. My grandmother passed away this week and my grandfather has had difficulty sleeping, so I got him a vitamin B complex. He said he doesnt want to get out of bed in the morning, he rests so well now (and his mood is stronger). I highly recommend them for people in general, as most of us dont get enough green leafy vegetables, which are the main source of the vitamin. Incidentally, staying on C and E are both good ideas. E thins the blood and increases cerebral circulation, so it has been shown to increase one's memory. Vitamin C, however, when combined with E, has been shown to ward off both Alzheimer's and dementia. I try to take C, E, B, Zinc (good for guy's testosterone levels) and Fish oil (it not only helps with most mental disorders, but its been shown to increase one's IQ). They're just generally good things to combine with exericise, healthy food, and good medical care.

Peace
Homeskooled

PS- I forgot one thing. Vitamin E does thin your blood, so you will probably notice increase bruising when your on it. Its quite normal, but if you already have thin blood or bruise easy, dont take it. 8) Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> My grandmother passed away this week .


With such a wonderful post of solid info, I was sad to read this line. Sorry to hear this HS...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm actually quite ashamed I looked at that line but didn't read it (There is a difference!)

I'm sorry to hear that too, Homeskooled.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Thank you guys. I didnt see your replies. She was a wonderful woman. She often told my parents when she thought they were too harsh on people, which was often. She was just shy of 5 feet tall, and full of spunk, and honesty, and love. I miss her very much. She had nicknames for everyone. A woman across the street who was skinny got the name Skinny Minnie. I was her macho man, I guess because of the sports I played and my general bearing. She would spend hours each day stringing together rosaries, and they were sent around the world to Asia, Africa, Europe, and North and South America, and when she wasnt doing that, she was volunteering at a local shrine, Our Lady of Lebanon Shrine, where she would serve meals to pilgrims and take care of the grounds, both her and my grandfather. She was always very honest, sometimes people thought too honest, (especially my dad, her son-in-law), but she loved and loved deeply. I'm not worried about her. I'm quite positive she's with the man upstairs, telling him whats on her mind, as was her wont, and helping out wherever she's needed. She will be greatly missed, but I know she's with me. Rest in peace, grandma.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

I like to go dream tripping, i take kava kava, vitamin b6 and b12 in very high doses, flaxseed oil, ginseng and every night i have a very intense interesting dream and when i wake up i feel enlightened from the experience because it makes me feel alive. I think it can be healthy if your having good dreams.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Dream tripping used to sound like an interesting idea. Now i'm too worried about the blurry boundary that exists between the dream world and the real world. I feel like if I had a dream that was too intense I would get "lost" in it.


----------

